# Bandwidth meter and logger ...



## edhunter (Dec 15, 2008)

Hello guys.

Long story short:
Our company is having big troubles with ours ISP. I need to record my traffic speeds to proove to my isp that the problems we are experiencing are not related to overloading. I dont have much knowledge in measuring speeds and traffic.

Now I am using mrtg for making graphs for my vlans but it seems pretty unaccurate for me, because I cant get the peac levels correctly (its graphs are based on 5 min interval). I am using nload to measure speeds visualy... but cant make logs with it. For measuring latencies I use smokeping and it is pretty informative and correct I think.

I need some advices. I need a software for constantly measuring and logging, speeds (preferably per interface). Some graphs simillar to smokepinge's but with speed on Y axis and time on X axis ...

I'm pretty sure that there is something in portstree, but I am running out of time for experiments. So I need some professionall advices )

10x in advance.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 16, 2008)

Mrtg is actually pretty good. You should get some decent graphs with that.

Another option is Cacti, but that uses the same principle (SNMP) to get the data. So the graphs will be similar to mrtg's.


----------



## MarS (Dec 17, 2008)

Maybe you want to try munin.


----------



## aragon (Dec 17, 2008)

MRTG's interval can be changed.  A shorter interval might work better for you.

Otherwise you could take a look at ng_netflow.  If you get your system exporting a flow you'll have a lot of options on what to do with the data.


----------

